# Searching for a new cell phone



## AquaNekoMobile

Ok.. it seems it's Rogers vs. Bell now for my pick of the fight and it boils down to the phones right now.

I need help and feedback on the phones. I've been checking some reviews and such. I'm thinking iphone 3g or 4g but it does come with a high price tag for a 3 yr plan. I own a itouch so I am familar with the iphone feel. Having used PDA's and touchscreens growing up I have to say the itouch has a good hit rate on the GUI keyboard when typing. A huge improvement on the GUI keyboard since the Apple Newton days (still got mine new and hardly used. Still working good  )

I'm coming from the candybar format phones. My current mobile phone is a Sanyo 4920 which fits in my pistol mag pouch very well. I'm not a fan of sliders or folder phones as I've seen too much on the wear/tear/damage that has happened to them should to drop it with some weigh on top you'll snap the hinge or over time the data ribbon wear down on the contact point from the flipping.

I think I'm going to have to go with with a smartphone now a days as the choices are waning for my style of phone. I've always been a fan of spaced out buttons on the phone for the primary dialing purpose. I am normally on the go mobile and do bike a lot at a decent speed over various terrain and I appreciate the phones with buttons as my eyes don't leave the road/path while riding/driving I rely on button feel to punch in a phone number while in motion. That is something I can't do (unless there is some voice scroll option something) with a touchscreen smartphone like the iphone which sucks as I'll have to stop to view the screen to make the call. Definately don't want to be doing that while decending at 60kph. >_<;

I got some feedback from 50seven before on his phone which I think was a Samsung Omnia II I think. 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Fish_Man

I would say iphone 4g  

If you could wait longer for the second edition of it would be better since it should of fixed all the problems in the first edition out right now.

Also it depends on what you really do on the phone. (games, txt, video, etc..)

I could be bias tho since I have all apple stuff


----------



## ryno1974

If you are going with a smart phone go with an Android. I have a Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 nd I love it. My wife has an HTC Legend, and I love it too (maybe even more, but I cant tell her that!) Same functionality as an Iphone, with the following improvements:

1) Bigger screen (Xperia)
2) upgradable memory
3) Non-proprietary operating system (esier to hack and play with if you are so inclined)
4) Waaaaaay better camera / video (Xperia is 80 MP, HTC is 5 i beleive)
5) higher percentage of free apps compared to apple. 

All in all, my xperia kicks an iPhone 3G, cant comment on the 4. And the HTC was $80, Xperia was $150 when I got it, down to around $99 now I think.

Good luck, let us know what you go with!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Fish_Man said:


> I would say iphone 4g
> 
> If you could wait longer for the second edition of it would be better since it should of fixed all the problems in the first edition out right now.
> 
> Also it depends on what you really do on the phone. (games, txt, video, etc..)
> 
> I could be bias tho since I have all apple stuff


Yah I was thinking iphone 4g but the facetime being wifi only (WTF!?) is a hit on that. Also the multitasking I've read only works IF the author of the app enables or supports it otherwise very few things work with multitasking. No flash does bug me a bit. Also if there was some way you can download files or video on the fly that would help. I mean you've got 16/32g on the unit. What if someone wanted to go ultralight on the kit and just carried thier mobile with them that ability to download say support videos of how-to's or etc and some files would rock out for them in a small device. By downloading videos mean Youtube videos.

I never did feel good to be the kid with the newest kit on the block. Being an early user has bragging rights and familiarility with the unit first but you're also the beta monkey. I think I may go with a iphone 3GS model if I do go with that as I think they ironed out most issues and also bumped up the speed but IIRC Apple frigging fused the battery in where as iphone 4G you can remove the battery for replacement without breaking out the soldering iron with needle tips.

Any feedback with the Samsung, HTC, etc models?


----------



## ryno1974

Yep, forgot to mention the replaceable battery on the android phones and the fact that you can use an android phone as a mass storage device to move any kind of data file you want with just a drag and a drop (no more being locked in to iTunes to manage your media  )

HTC has some awesome stuff out there right now, and the samsung super AMOLED screen is amazing - but their weird proprietary operating system (bada)is less than thrilling.

HTC Legend is tough and nice, and the dream looks cool (it has a keyboard as well as a touch screen)

Motorola DEXT is a bell phone that has a ton of features, but is FAT because of a full touch screen and a full keyboard. Kind of bulky.

The Acer liquid E from Rogers looks kind of neat too, never tried it though.


----------



## AquaNeko

Ok, just got home now. Does anyone know of any stores in the GTA (more then one please) that have demo models I can see? Pretty much most of the stores I've been too (a small sample and random places) all say they can't take the phones out for you to see because of warranty and the boxes are sealed. Come on now stores, can't you have a demo model out? It's not like you can't sell the demo later as the phone will still have a demand. Gezz...

BTW anyone here know anyone proficent with the iphone? I know Conix67 has an iphone and IIRC he's a programmer as well (not related to the iphone I don't think). I spoke to one Rogers store and the guy there has an iphone that was jailbroken but during the talk he said that if you jailbreak the iphone Apple can tell you jailbreaked it. Curious I asked how they can tell but the guy was not sure how they can tell and I have been told on some online chat channels and from my research that jailbreaking is only software related and not hardware related. You remove the old software and put the new jailbroken software on and if for some reason you need warranty work done then just restore the original software back on the iphone. Now not having an iphone or anyone that I know with a jailbroken one I could not confirm that one other then on online chat channels info on that. When I mentioned that to the CSR at Rogers he seemed to take a step back on me and I felt by saying that I peaked some manager or someone over his heads interest as the other 3 people at the service counter gave me a look and the CSR I was talkiong to gave a glance back at them and I felt a worried vibe off him. 

So I'm curious if it is true on the reverting to the original firmware on your iphone from a jailbroken iphone will have no problems or is there some way Apple can tell you jailbroke the iphone?


----------



## AquaNeko

Fish_Man said:


> I would say iphone 4g
> 
> If you could wait longer for the second edition of it would be better since it should of fixed all the problems in the first edition out right now.
> 
> Also it depends on what you really do on the phone. (games, txt, video, etc..)
> 
> I could be bias tho since I have all apple stuff


The gaming is interesting but not really an interest of mine. Texting is handy when you have to be stealthy. Photo is something I like but coming from 35mm SLR and digicams I prefer the digicams over cellphone cams anyday for quality but it is handy to have the camera are for times I forget my main camera. I like the video option as well as I can record some things should I need it as well. A few major downsides of the iphone is non user replaceable battery (4G can be removed without soldering IIRC), -NO- expandable memory, and propritary (sp) data/power connector.

No matter how good cameras and video get on th devices if you can't offload it say while you're on the go the device could get loaded up. Tho I love the Apple GUI and the keyboard experience is very good IMHO. Tho I'm not sure how the audio quality is for the earpiece and the mic.


----------



## AquaNeko

ryno1974 said:


> If you are going with a smart phone go with an Android. I have a Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 nd I love it. My wife has an HTC Legend, and I love it too (maybe even more, but I cant tell her that!) Same functionality as an Iphone, with the following improvements:
> 
> 1) Bigger screen (Xperia)
> 2) upgradable memory
> 3) Non-proprietary operating system (esier to hack and play with if you are so inclined)
> 4) Waaaaaay better camera / video (Xperia is 80 MP, HTC is 5 i beleive)
> 5) higher percentage of free apps compared to apple.
> 
> All in all, my xperia kicks an iPhone 3G, cant comment on the 4. And the HTC was $80, Xperia was $150 when I got it, down to around $99 now I think.
> 
> Good luck, let us know what you go with!


Well I'm with Bell right now so I did think about the HTC Legend but no place I've been to will allow me to see a working model. How the hek am I supposed to get a feel for the phone without a hands on? Grr..

1. I like. How does it view in the sunlight? Is the screen sun readable (like how with the Garmin Etrex Legend C hand held GPS you can view it in direct sunlight IIRC (been about 5 yrs since I owned it) with the backlight off or with the lowest backlight on. Like right now with my itouch I have to turn the brightness to the highest to see anything in the sun)

2. I like.

3. I like. Can I load Youtube via the web browser? Does it have flash support?

4. The camera is a bonus for me.

5. Good to know. Is Skype on that list?

6. Is the battery user accessable?

Another thing I'm factoring into this all is the casing as well. I know Otterbox has support for the iphone and itouch. I also know the US military issues itouchs with rifle mount cases to thier sniper teams. I've always been a fan of Otterbox and thier hardcase protection line. I don't abuse my kit but I'd like to know if my kit took a hit it'll keep on going or if would take a multiple hit in a barfight and still work light new (case pending obviously).


----------



## AquaNeko

Other then Otterbox I'm trying to find company names that do good protection on thier cases.

I know Otterbox had a iphone armor series which was water/drop/dirt/dustproof. http://www.ocia.net/reviews/iphonearmor/page5.shtml but now they've changed thier line to the 'commuter' series and removed the water seal part.  I like the thin profile of that armor casing and would like recommendation of other companies with similar casing of that sizing while still having full fuction to all the buttons in use so please don't give me the Pelican universal small 'brick' sized case which won't really fit inside the pants well.


----------



## ryno1974

Direct sunlight is fine with the screen 50% or greater, however the biggest drawback to a 4" high res VERY bright screen is the battery life suffers a lot. I leave mine at about 30%, and it helps a lot. I dont use mine outside much mind you.

Didnt know until just now, but yes it loads up youtube vids direct from the web site (I just checked)

No skype (that I could find) but lots of VOIP stuff on the android market for free

Battery on all andriods is wide open - pull it, replace it, upgrade it, whatever you like.

As for accessories, I have struggle getting anything decent for my Xperia, mainly because it was only released in Canada and Europe, and not the US so people arent targeting the market. The HTC has lots of accessories though.

As for trying them out, I had the same problem when I bought mine. The guy at Rogers was selling me on it and when I asked to try a functioning one he told me I couldn't. I pointed out to him I was going to spend $150 up front, and at least $75 a month for three years based on an empty plastic and cardboard case? I made him break one open and fire it up. As for the Legend, I made up my mind based on specs and the fact that I had already had an android for a few months so I knew the functionality already.

They do have a 30 day / 30 minutes exchange period though if you find whatever you get to be a dog.

The Xperia runs 1.6, upgrading in Oct/Nov, the Legend runs 2.0.



AquaNeko said:


> Well I'm with Bell right now so I did think about the HTC Legend but no place I've been to will allow me to see a working model. How the hek am I supposed to get a feel for the phone without a hands on? Grr..
> 
> 1. I like. How does it view in the sunlight? Is the screen sun readable (like how with the Garmin Etrex Legend C hand held GPS you can view it in direct sunlight IIRC (been about 5 yrs since I owned it) with the backlight off or with the lowest backlight on. Like right now with my itouch I have to turn the brightness to the highest to see anything in the sun)
> 
> 2. I like.
> 
> 3. I like. Can I load Youtube via the web browser? Does it have flash support?
> 
> 4. The camera is a bonus for me.
> 
> 5. Good to know. Is Skype on that list?
> 
> 6. Is the battery user accessable?
> 
> Another thing I'm factoring into this all is the casing as well. I know Otterbox has support for the iphone and itouch. I also know the US military issues itouchs with rifle mount cases to thier sniper teams. I've always been a fan of Otterbox and thier hardcase protection line. I don't abuse my kit but I'd like to know if my kit took a hit it'll keep on going or if would take a multiple hit in a barfight and still work light new (case pending obviously).


----------



## Tbird

I love my Iphone and otterbox. having had the 3GS for about a year, I could never go back to a regular phone. I can't comment on the other phones Ryno has or has used but I love my Iphone!! Having said that, the camera sucks!! Anything short of a still photo in daylight, not very good. 

As for apps, you should be able to find anything you want!! Some do cost a little but its not too bad. there are apps that help you find free and cheap apps. LOL. One thing that I don't like not being able to have multiple apps open. Yes the whole Itunes thing can be a bit of a pain, but whatever, not a huge deal to me. It does suck if you download lots of music and such. But if you keep all your musicon one computer and don't add or delete mp3's too much then it shouldn't be a huge deal.

Another bonus is voice activation. You can control certain functions this way. Call..... When you add the right blue tooth, you can control via that. Tap blue tooth button, say voice commands and its activates the phone. I use the bluant z9. Great combination.

I do know a few people that have jailbroken their phones and love it. I have not heard of anyone who has had any issues with this. I just couldn't be bothered. LOL Lots of sites that can help with this.

The battery thing can be a pain but I really can't comment as I've never had to change mine yet. 

All phones have their good and bad you just have to decide which options work best for you.

Iphone + otterbox + Bluant Z9 = Awesome!!


----------



## PACMAN

look at the iphone-refurbished. i heard it was 240 for a 16gb 3gs at teh apple store. will go this weekend to confirm. If it is, i think im going to buy it!!!!


----------



## Tbird

PACMAN said:


> look at the iphone-refurbished. i heard it was 240 for a 16gb 3gs at teh apple store. will go this weekend to confirm. If it is, i think im going to buy it!!!!


Not a bad way to go if you don't want to be locked into a plan. Otherwise, its cheaper if you plan on locking in.


----------



## PACMAN

Tbird said:


> Not a bad way to go if you don't want to be locked into a plan. Otherwise, its cheaper if you plan on locking in.


Well im with rogers already, but dont want a dataplan. I like my 31$ tax and all fees in a month plan (500mins anytime, unlim evening after 8, callid voicemail, forwarding, 2500 texts a month) So im thinking, if the deal is true, for $250, it's a good buy for me so i can have the features of an ipod touch + be able to call people! ( i was thinking about getting a touch anyways.) I think ill go check applestore tomorrow


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

ryno1974 said:


> Direct sunlight is fine with the screen 50% or greater, however the biggest drawback to a 4" high res VERY bright screen is the battery life suffers a lot. I leave mine at about 30%, and it helps a lot. I dont use mine outside much mind you.
> 
> Didnt know until just now, but yes it loads up youtube vids direct from the web site (I just checked)
> 
> No skype (that I could find) but lots of VOIP stuff on the android market for free
> 
> Battery on all andriods is wide open - pull it, replace it, upgrade it, whatever you like.
> 
> As for accessories, I have struggle getting anything decent for my Xperia, mainly because it was only released in Canada and Europe, and not the US so people arent targeting the market. The HTC has lots of accessories though.
> 
> As for trying them out, I had the same problem when I bought mine. The guy at Rogers was selling me on it and when I asked to try a functioning one he told me I couldn't. I pointed out to him I was going to spend $150 up front, and at least $75 a month for three years based on an empty plastic and cardboard case? I made him break one open and fire it up. As for the Legend, I made up my mind based on specs and the fact that I had already had an android for a few months so I knew the functionality already.
> 
> They do have a 30 day / 30 minutes exchange period though if you find whatever you get to be a dog.
> 
> The Xperia runs 1.6, upgrading in Oct/Nov, the Legend runs 2.0.


Are you with Rogers or Bell? I don't think I saw that comment above. Also something I'm curious for everyone out there to check on. I use polarized sunglasses. When I use my iTouch in portrait mode (vertical) I can see everything clear no problems but when I go into landscape mode (horizontal) I lose about half the visiblity right away. I use a rubberband and ziplock bag over my iTouch as a rain/dust cover and thought that was causing the visibility reduction but when I removed the ziplock bag and checked again I had the same problem. I'll have to test with the non-polarized sunglasses and feed back on that in a couple of mins.

Ok confirmed it only happens with polarized sunglasses as my normal fader sunglasses I can see the screen in both modes. I'm always getting static when I ask to see the phones. They use that line for everyone. I'm just going to press harder next time I go to the shop stating I already for a handful of phones I know I'm looking to get and if they won't crack open a case then I'm not going to buy from them. I'm fair. If they give me good service I return and more then happy to give the CSR willing to work with me a satisfaction card if asked. I mean I'm not asking for a 2 for 1 phone deal here (if you know of let me know  ) just you can only see so much online and you gotta see how the GUI is in your hand.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Tbird said:


> I love my Iphone and otterbox. having had the 3GS for about a year, I could never go back to a regular phone. I can't comment on the other phones Ryno has or has used but I love my Iphone!! Having said that, the camera sucks!! Anything short of a still photo in daylight, not very good.
> 
> As for apps, you should be able to find anything you want!! Some do cost a little but its not too bad. there are apps that help you find free and cheap apps. LOL. One thing that I don't like not being able to have multiple apps open. Yes the whole Itunes thing can be a bit of a pain, but whatever, not a huge deal to me. It does suck if you download lots of music and such. But if you keep all your musicon one computer and don't add or delete mp3's too much then it shouldn't be a huge deal.
> 
> Another bonus is voice activation. You can control certain functions this way. Call..... When you add the right blue tooth, you can control via that. Tap blue tooth button, say voice commands and its activates the phone. I use the bluant z9. Great combination.
> 
> I do know a few people that have jailbroken their phones and love it. I have not heard of anyone who has had any issues with this. I just couldn't be bothered. LOL Lots of sites that can help with this.
> 
> The battery thing can be a pain but I really can't comment as I've never had to change mine yet.
> 
> All phones have their good and bad you just have to decide which options work best for you.
> 
> Iphone + otterbox + Bluant Z9 = Awesome!!


Can you check with your mates who have had thier phones jailbroken if they can back up thier current data and revert back to the default firmware and then restore back to their current setup? I'm not sure if that CSR comment was just for the iphone 4 or a simple way to say don't do any jailbreaking on the phone.

BTW seeing as you're a S.O you've probably got some hard knocks on the job. I'd like to know how that otterbox holds up? Drops, rain, smacking drunk heads with it , port accessibility, etc. ?

Thanks.


----------



## AquaNeko

*The US Army : Iphone vs Android phones*

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/201...d-for-battle-in-armys-first-ever-app-contest/

http://www.nationaljournal.com/defense/2010/08/cellphones-go-to-war.php

Damn.... any iphone or android coders here? Looks like they might come out with some useful apps somewhere.


----------



## AquaNeko

Bump for more feedback from everyone on the board. Looking for the phone change before the end of the month. 

I like the Google Skyview thing I remember seeing on Webnation yesterday where you hold the camera to the sky and it tells you the constellation and stars thing. That was on the Samsung Galaxy S which I found out is sporting a 1ghz prosessor, sun readable screen, and 4 inch screen for snappy response.


----------



## Tbird

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Can you check with your mates who have had thier phones jailbroken if they can back up thier current data and revert back to the default firmware and then restore back to their current setup? I'm not sure if that CSR comment was just for the iphone 4 or a simple way to say don't do any jailbreaking on the phone.
> 
> BTW seeing as you're a S.O you've probably got some hard knocks on the job. I'd like to know how that otterbox holds up? Drops, rain, smacking drunk heads with it , port accessibility, etc. ?
> 
> Thanks.


I'll try to get you more details. I did speak to my cousin breifly about it and he did mention that if it is jailbroken and your battery dies, it will revert back to original.

LOL...yes I've had some hard knocks!! It's all good though. As for the otterbox, I wouldn't go with anything else. I've dropped it on purpose to show people durability as well as by mistake. Everything still running great!! Port accessibility is ok as long as it is the same shape as the apple plug. Anything else won't work with it on, eg, monster modulators/chargers.


----------



## AquaNeko

Tbird said:


> I'll try to get you more details. I did speak to my cousin breifly about it and he did mention that if it is jailbroken and your battery dies, it will revert back to original.
> 
> LOL...yes I've had some hard knocks!! It's all good though. As for the otterbox, I wouldn't go with anything else. I've dropped it on purpose to show people durability as well as by mistake. Everything still running great!! Port accessibility is ok as long as it is the same shape as the apple plug. Anything else won't work with it on, eg, monster modulators/chargers.


Can you check with your cousin how does the iphone revert back to non jailbroken status? I've always been under the thought that you have to flash the firmware on the iphone to get the phone jailbroken. So if the firmware (assuming) is flashed then how does it revert when the battery dies?   

Ahh I like it already. When I was working at a spa sales place my boss encouraged the sales staff to show how durable spa were. I was whacking the spas with 2x4's and marble slabs and the damn thing did not crack the moulding on the spa which totally had the customers in awe except my ears were ringing at the end of the day cause it was so damn loud. LOL. Good to know the kits solid. I'm thinking iphone but then again I got a little push back by the whole cult of apple thing. I'm still trying to see if there is a way to download files onto any of the smartphones now a days while you're on the go and at a wifi hotspot and grab a file off saw a website and such.

I do know on the Android phone you can with some software mimic a open wifi hotspot with your cell phone which people can connect to and you can trap/monitor packets. Now that is interesting. Something handy indeed when you're bored. I am torn between Android and the iPhone right now.


----------



## AquaNeko

Bump for more feedback.


----------



## AquaNeko

Just saw on Webnation that iphone 4 is pretty much old out everywhere and that stores are getting something like 4 a day distro with a around the block wait list.


----------



## AquaNeko

http://cellplanexpert.ca/

Just saw this on Consumer Reports on CTV News @ 23:30.

It helps you compare cell plans.

Also need more feedback from people with smart phones. I want to know some pro/cons on the models you have. Thanks.


----------



## trailblazer295

I have been looking for a smartphone for some time but to date have not found a combo of hardware and software that really impressed me. Recently I saw the Motorola Charm, Andorid 2.1, touch screen and qwerty keyboard. To new for reviews but something worth keeping an eye on. Also the blackberry curve 3g doesn't look to bad, from the reviews I've read it seems to match the bold 9700 in performance even though the bold is supposed to be more powerful and costs more. The curve 3g and Charm are shipping with the older OS's but are upgradable to the new ones.


----------



## AquaNeko

Ok my computer is totally on the lag right now but this is the link to the android phone with wifi emulation IIRC.

http://www.hak5.org/episodes/episode-724

Interesting video.


----------



## PACMAN

sigh, i really want a Iphone 3Gs 16gb.


----------



## tekno

iPhone 4 is really good when it's jailbroken but, is kinda a headache to get one now (i got mine on the first day) Now, if your with bell, the Samsung Galaxy S is on par with the iPhone 4. I'd try both though some people like the iPhone 4 for it's app store and ease of use or some people like the Sansung Galaxy S for it being very open and slimness. Also, the screen is bigger than the iPhone 4 and has a very vivd screens which displays very deep blacks. 

Those imo are the two top SP's out here.


----------



## WateraDrop

Hellloooooooo!

I suggest the HTC EVO. It's awesome lol. I'm using the HTC Hero right now and I love it. The Android OS is great to use and HTC's custom interface is absolutely delicious to say the least.


----------



## tekno

WateraDrop said:


> Hellloooooooo!
> 
> I suggest the HTC EVO. It's awesome lol. I'm using the HTC Hero right now and I love it. The Android OS is great to use and HTC's custom interface is absolutely delicious to say the least.


Evo is a great phone but the battery is garbage. The Samsung Galaxy S is a crazy phone with great battery and great usage!


----------



## AquaNeko

tekno said:


> Evo is a great phone but the battery is garbage. The Samsung Galaxy S is a crazy phone with great battery and great usage!


How is the real world battery life for the Galaxy S? Say if you talked till the battery drained out how long would that take?? Also I'm tyring find the SAR rating for both iphone 4 and Galaxy S. I'd like as little radiation as possible within some give or take for phone features I like.

It seems like the iphone 3gs, iphone 4, and the galaxy s appear to be what I'm leaning towards as the HTC Legend had this slight 30 degree curve to it.

With the width of the smartphones that just means I'm going to have to reconfig my carry bag as I can't put it into the pistol mags like my Sanyo 4920 which is narrow/slim candy bar for fast deployment.


----------



## tekno

AquaNeko said:


> How is the real world battery life for the Galaxy S? Say if you talked till the battery drained out how long would that take?? Also I'm tyring find the SAR rating for both iphone 4 and Galaxy S. I'd like as little radiation as possible within some give or take for phone features I like.
> 
> It seems like the iphone 3gs, iphone 4, and the galaxy s appear to be what I'm leaning towards as the HTC Legend had this slight 30 degree curve to it.
> 
> With the width of the smartphones that just means I'm going to have to reconfig my carry bag as I can't put it into the pistol mags like my Sanyo 4920 which is narrow/slim candy bar for fast deployment.


The talktime on the galaxy S should be aproxx 11hrs on 2G and 5-6h's on 3G. Regular cells have way more battery life due to it not doing as much.

the ip4 has a radiation level of 1.17 mW/g of SAR radiation at the ear and that's the maximum.

and the samsung galaxy s has SAR of 0.89 W/kg maximum.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AquaNeko

I did read on slashgear that the samsung galaxy S being a bit chuggy at places. Is there a new firmware upgrade yet?

http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-galaxy-s-review-2891746/

Also it appears so new www.Otterbox.com does not have a wind/rain/dust/sand proof case for it yet.

Unless you know of a company that has one. I like my cases to serve dual use incase I need a flailing weapon.


----------



## tekno

Froyo is supposed to come out soon for the galaxy S but, im not sure when. There is a beta out already and there has to be some finial touches done to it then it will be released.

Otterbox is the best solution out for the ip4 for protection for now. Nothing else out is better unfortunately.


----------



## KevD

Does anyone knowing of a company that sells a phone that's just a freakin' phone. It'd be nice to have in case of an emergency but I don't need all the bells and whistles that are so popular on most products. Maybe there's a market for that amongst us old farts


----------



## AquaNeko

Tbird,

What model of Otterbox did you get for your iphone? There are various protection lines.


----------



## trailblazer295

Guile said:


> AquaNeko,
> 
> I didn't read the full thread but I seem to get the gist.
> 
> You're looking for feedback regarding Mobiles.
> 
> I always lean towards BlackBerries, can;t wait for the Touch Screen Version to come out (if it's not out already)
> 
> Also, I lean more towards Rogersm if the choice is just between Bell and
> Rogers because I have had bad experience with Bell Customer Service and also my Rogers Cell is bundled with my landline, internet, family bundle and Cable.
> 
> Recently, I've been intrigued by the small phone conpanies such as koodo, where there are no contract, and all other features that I often wish both Bell and Rogers offer, but I am stuck with my plan for another 2 years so I don't want to read too much into them as I will only be setting myself up for disappointment.
> 
> Right now, I am using a Black Bold 9700 with Rogers. I am very happy with its performance, keyboard, display, sound, reception and eveything else, especially that they got rid of the trackball.
> 
> I am not a big fan of flips or sliders and I think that Apple Phones are meant to be IPODs with cellular capabilites versus BlackBerries which are meant to be phones with MP3 and MP4 capabilities.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> Guile


I'm very disappointed with the 'new' torch, hardware wise they took bits and pieces of other blackberrys and put a low res touch screen on it. Some how the 3yr old bold is still there flagship phone. I was hoping it would have been cutting edge or new but instead its old tech. I'll be going android instead for my smartphone purchase.


----------



## tobalman

I'm using Samsung Galaxy S (Bell) and highly recommanded. A single charge last about 3 days with normal use. I got two extra batteries on ebay for $11 (not sure if they are from Samsung but each battery give me an addition of 3 days.) Android 2.2 officially out by november for Bell currently been out in UK a few days ago.

all my AVI movies are working without using any prg to convert (haven't try any MKV yet). TV output VGA using cheap ($3) cable from dealextreme.com (model Nokia CA-75U). 

Hope this help.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

tobalman said:


> I'm using Samsung Galaxy S (Bell) and highly recommanded. A single charge last about 3 days with normal use. I got two extra batteries on ebay for $11 (not sure if they are from Samsung but each battery give me an addition of 3 days.) Android 2.2 officially out by november for Bell currently been out in UK a few days ago.
> 
> all my AVI movies are working without using any prg to convert (haven't try any MKV yet). TV output VGA using cheap ($3) cable from dealextreme.com (model Nokia CA-75U).
> 
> Hope this help.


That does help out a lot. 'normal use' is subjective. I would need to know your definition of 'normal use' and the details of your talk time, wifi time, cell internet time, video time, screen brightness, audio levels (if using speakers), etc etc.

I did read last nght that v2.2 is out right now and hopefully it'll smooth out some lag spots I've read on the Galaxy S model which IIRC Slashgear mentioned about application lag when opening stuff.

I'm leaning a bit more to the open source side over the iphone tho having the itouch and knowing Apples power over the Appstore there are a lot of useful apps and somehow I don't see Apple dying off soon seeing as Microsoft staked a lot into it to bail it out back in the day.

I checked Tigerdirect and I can only find 16gb SDHC microSD cards. The Galaxy S is supposed to max at 32gb which I was thinking of putting into it for more strorage of reference materials (how to videos). Anyone know (I did google but did not quite find my answer after 1hr of searching) if it can support 64gb memory cards if they come out?


----------



## trailblazer295

AquaNekoMobile said:


> That does help out a lot. 'normal use' is subjective. I would need to know your definition of 'normal use' and the details of your talk time, wifi time, cell internet time, video time, screen brightness, audio levels (if using speakers), etc etc.
> 
> I did read last nght that v2.2 is out right now and hopefully it'll smooth out some lag spots I've read on the Galaxy S model which IIRC Slashgear mentioned about application lag when opening stuff.
> 
> I'm leaning a bit more to the open source side over the iphone tho having the itouch and knowing Apples power over the Appstore there are a lot of useful apps and somehow I don't see Apple dying off soon seeing as Microsoft staked a lot into it to bail it out back in the day.
> 
> I checked Tigerdirect and I can only find 16gb SDHC microSD cards. The Galaxy S is supposed to max at 32gb which I was thinking of putting into it for more strorage of reference materials (how to videos). Anyone know (I did google but did not quite find my answer after 1hr of searching) if it can support 64gb memory cards if they come out?


Yes v2.2 is out but be aware you are not able to update your software until your carrier releases it. There is a piece of code that will block the installation of v2.2 or any update of software such as blackberrys OS6. It is possible to hack and remove this code but that would void any warranty. A telus rep told me they are in the process of testing v2.2. From what I've heard people with v2.2 are having problems with other phones right now so I wouldn't be so quick to upgrade.


----------



## tobalman

Samsung Galaxy S battery test on a single charge

Here is a report someone have test it already in 84 hr
http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-i9000-galaxy-s-full-battery-test-ready-–-up-with-the-best/


----------



## Tbird

AquaNeko said:


> Tbird,
> 
> What model of Otterbox did you get for your iphone? There are various protection lines.


I got the defender model. I know some find it too bulky but I don't mind it. At least I know if I drop it I don't have to spend $600 + to replace it.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Tbird said:


> I got the defender model. I know some find it too bulky but I don't mind it. At least I know if I drop it I don't have to spend $600 + to replace it.


You've not seen bulky till you've crammed it into a pelican case then have a fabric case for it for extra protection. Overkill? Perhaps but one thing is for surethe unit will be in way better condition if you dropped it over someone without it. The thing is you're bound to drop it just once dispite what everone says about not dropping it and such and it is just that once that could be the end of your device. I hear it all the time 'oh I'll never drop it' then later days/months or years later it happens and either the unit is fubared or it still works or works with issues.

BTW how much you pay for that defender case?

Hey this kit setup has been aound for almost a decade. http://www.eholster.com/emohocasy.html I remember hearing reports of it back 2002-3ish. Seeing as you're a S.O it'll work out on a cleaner style or just go for the vest.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

tobalman said:


> Samsung Galaxy S battery test on a single charge
> 
> Here is a report someone have test it already in 84 hr
> http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-i9000-galaxy-s-full-battery-test-ready-–-up-with-the-best/


IIRC the Galaxy S has no camera flash or IR for night shots. I could be wrong as I'm just going on memory. I recall the iphone 4 with a LED flash when I was testing it at the Apple store. True being a camera guy I'd rather go with a dedicated camera be it P&S or *SLR units but there are countless itmes when I've said to myself how I wished I had a camera like when I'm out and about shopping and grocery hunting I can snap a pic of specs or items and research on it later.

I might have rig me up a high power LED or IR LED to the Galaxy S if I want some low light shots. Always a good excuse to break out the soldering iron.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Hey iphone and galaxy S users (more iphone as I've got an itouch). Is there a way to turn off the 10%/20% battery warnings on the device? Also is there a customizable way to set your own warning level? I'd rather set mine to 5%.


----------



## AquaNeko

Having a hard time finding cases for the Samsung Galaxy S of Otterbox quality and IIRC Otterbox does not have any for the Galaxy S.

Best I've found on a quick google check is:

http://www.pdair.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=10100000_10000000_11000993

http://android.modaco.com/content/samsung-galaxy-s-s-modaco-com/311419/galaxy-s-cases/

and this is good for ALL cellphone users.

It takes 4xAA and it uses a tip adaptor for 100's of cell/gps/pda/nds/gba/psp/digicam/etc for emergency power. The power regulator for your device is in the tip so each tip is specific for each device. Now you can stay professional by being always prepared should you run out of power you can connect up with 4xAA (or load it with a pack of lithium batteries and keep it for emergencies) and charge anytime you're low. It works with NIMH as well.

For those with iphones I contacted the company and thier iphone connector works from iphone G1/2/3/4 and itouch G1/2/3 (not sure about G4)

http://www.gomadic.com/battery-backup-cat.html
Additional tips are like $9.95/ea

http://www.gomadic.com/

The quad charger at home is nice as you can charge 4 items at once with one plug. 

Any opinions on the Galaxy S black aluminum case? It appears to be a open face (no membrane) case with just a aluminum frame all around.


----------



## Tbird

Its been awhile but I think it was $60 taxes in. I'm sure if that Samsung becomes popular, they will make a case for it. 

Is that the phone you are leaning towards?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Hey iphone and galaxy S users (more iphone as I've got an itouch). Is there a way to turn off the 10%/20% battery warnings on the device? Also is there a customizable way to set your own warning level? I'd rather set mine to 5%.


Bumpski. Can't find info on this. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

*Is there a way to turn off celluar service on the following phones? :*

-Iphone 4 (3 or 3GS)
-Samsung Galaxy S Vibrant

I want to know if it can be done where I can turn off cellular service when I don't want to use it (like most times during work or weekends/evenings when you want the phone off) and still able to use the wifi option of heck wifi-off and just use the phone for note taking and such?

Thanks in advance. Woot!! Otterbox FINALLY came out with a Samsung Galaxy S case. Booyah! Now to see if that case would handle round 1 in bar fight.


----------



## ryno1974

No idea on the iPhone, but on any android device you can kill each type of service (wifi, bluetooth, 3g) independently of each other, and you an kill all signal with "airplane mode". This makes it completely non-communicative but still fine as a media player etc.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

ryno1974 said:


> No idea on the iPhone, but on any android device you can kill each type of service (wifi, bluetooth, 3g) independently of each other, and you an kill all signal with "airplane mode". This makes it completely non-communicative but still fine as a media player etc.


Saaawheat on that level of control. Thanks mate. Adding another point to Android right now for me.


----------



## 4rdguy

AquaNekoMobile said:


> -Iphone 4 (3 or 3GS)
> -Samsung Galaxy S Vibrant
> 
> I want to know if it can be done where I can turn off cellular service when I don't want to use it (like most times during work or weekends/evenings when you want the phone off) and still able to use the wifi option of heck wifi-off and just use the phone for note taking and such?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Woot!! Otterbox FINALLY came out with a Samsung Galaxy S case. Booyah! Now to see if that case would handle round 1 in bar fight.


iPhones have something called airplane mode which turns off all cell services essentially makes it a touch. I have been using iPhones since the first 2g and will never go to anything else. The battery warning can only be changed if you jailbreak the iPhone and get an app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian

+1

iPhone is a beast. If you're lucky enough to have an iPhone and a BB then you're all set for phones.

Androids are awesome too though 



4rdguy said:


> iPhones have something called airplane mode which turns off all cell services essentially makes it a touch. I have been using iPhones since the first 2g and will never go to anything else. The battery warning can only be changed if you jailbreak the iPhone and get an app.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Anyone know of any translator programs for the Android and BlackBerry? Like I recall a commercial on the iphone where you speak into it and it will automagically translate it on the fly which is a VERY useful tool in the city and traveling.

Speaking of that iphone app what is it called as well? I may have to pass that info to my sis as she is a Dr. M.D and also does travel/trips a lot so it would be a good tool for her.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

*IPhone 4 Survives 1,000 Foot Fall From Plane*

http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/03/24/iphone-4-survives-1000-foot-fall-from-plane/



> "From the article: 'US Air Force Combat controller Ron Walker had lost his iPhone 4 from his aircraft during flight. He works as a Jump Master, which is where he would ensure the airplane was in the correct position when he sends parachute jumpers out. The plane was moving at 150 mph and while looking out the door of the plane to find necessary ground landmarks his pocket opened and his iPhone flew out. When he noticed his phone fell, he thought all was lost. Upon landing and sharing the story with friends he installed the Find My iPhone app on one of their phones and went looking for his phone. He expected it to be battered from the fall but found the phone to be 100% un-damaged from the fall. The phone was protected by a Griffin Motif TPU iPhone case but it isn't clear whether the case protected the phone from the fall or the fact that it was cushioned by the brush that it hit.'"


Hmmm.....


----------



## ynot

"Otter Box" phone cases are for the iphone or blackberry are very rugged.


----------



## dr3167

I kind of skimmed through most of this thread, but my personal distaste for Bell and the nature of data providers in Canada I felt an overwhelming urge to comment. I find Bell to be a horrible company to deal with. Between their tech support located in India, high fees for everything from internet to call display, and their anti-competitive scams like forcing UBB (usage based billing ... another money siphoning scam) on its competitors it would not be in your best interest to go with them.

Also, keep in mind that Bell has implemented a new (not sure how new) "early termination fee" where they ding you for cancelling the phone contract then ding you again if you have data for that phone contract (ie iphone, bb, android, etc). In Bell's mind the data and phone contract are separate, which they are not.

The telecommunications landscape in Canada is embarrassing to those of us who know and with the CRTC essentially forcing the consumer to bend over for the large incumbents (Rogers, Bell, Telus = Robelus in you will) there is not end in sight for any of us.

For more information about this stuff google DSL Reports. Also, there may be more technical information regarding phones over there as well.


----------



## AquaNeko

Can I get some feedback from those with smartphones here?

I would like to know how does www.kijiji.ca (normal mode and -NOT- Kijiji Mobile) load on thier smartphone? Please state what phone & model you have.

I would definately like to know how that website loads with a iphone 3GS/4G, Samsung Galaxy S (1ghz), and BlackBerry Torch.

The only thing I have to compare with right now is the Apple iTouch Gen1. I'm not sure if it is the CPU power or the video loading power that is causing a lot of lag. Like when I go to the Kijiji.ca website (normal website whichi s what I prefer for the layout) I end up taking like ~1-2mins to load the page and sometimesit freezes and just exits the browser to the HOME screen.



> Itouch
> 
> CPU
> 1st generation:
> ARM11 620 MHz (downclocked to 400 MHz, then 412 MHz)
> 
> Memory
> 1st/2nd generation: 128 MB DRAM
> 
> Display
> 1st-3rd generations: 3.5 in (89 mm), 3:2 aspect ratio, 18-bit color depth LCD, 320x480 px at 163 ppi
> 
> Graphics
> 1st/2nd generation: PowerVR MBX Lite[5]
> 
> Connectivity
> Wi-Fi
> 1st-3rd generations: 802.11b/g;
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod_Touch


----------



## thea2003

AquaNeko said:


> Can I get some feedback from those with smartphones here?
> 
> I would like to know how does www.kijiji.ca (normal mode and -NOT- Kijiji Mobile) load on thier smartphone? Please state what phone & model you have.
> 
> I would definately like to know how that website loads with a iphone 3GS/4G, Samsung Galaxy S (1ghz), and BlackBerry Torch.
> 
> The only thing I have to compare with right now is the Apple iTouch Gen1. I'm not sure if it is the CPU power or the video loading power that is causing a lot of lag. Like when I go to the Kijiji.ca website (normal website whichi s what I prefer for the layout) I end up taking like ~1-2mins to load the page and sometimesit freezes and just exits the browser to the HOME screen.


I am with Rogers and have an Acer Liquid E - its an android device and i love it. It is VERY user friendly. As for kijiji. It loads everything EXACTLY the same as it does on my computer, just in a smaller screen- its great i use it more than my computer now!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

thea2003 said:


> I am with Rogers and have an Acer Liquid E - its an android device and i love it. It is VERY user friendly. As for kijiji. It loads everything EXACTLY the same as it does on my computer, just in a smaller screen- its great i use it more than my computer now!


Thanks for the feedback. I'm not sure if it is my handhelds cpu or gpu or the combo of both or the wireless signal that was the problem. Likely the cpu/gpu power I think. I like checking kijiji for things and the 'mobile kijiji' version is not to my liking.

I still would like to hear feedback from other people on thier phones on this. I know some poeple here have iphones and the androids.


----------

